
Paris terrorists used burner phones, not encryption, to evade detection - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/03/paris-terrorist-attacks-burner-phones-not-encryption/
======
jo6gwb
Too bad Lester Freamon got shut out of real police work.

